# Introduction



## coach tom (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello to all!
My name is Tom Jakobic. Just joined yesterday, but have been looking for a few days now. I reside in Erie, Pa. and my livlyhood involves the manufacture of Locomotives.  I am 53 yr's old
Just finnished Jeffs 5 day e-coarse.(that was great)!
Been reading with "great intrest" on the different methods to smoke..charcoal,wood chunks/chips, electric, gas/propane and then the different vessels themselves. WOW.
Owned & operated a restaurant for 3 yr's but no smoking there.
My 2 smokers....one that my Dad built in 1974! (had it stored, covered in the garage) for 25 years! I finally put in in service. This uses charcoal with wood chunks. It looks like a dog house on top of a whiskey barrel.. My other is a Luhr Jensen "Little Chief" also old as hell, to which I swapped out the element with a 800 watt hotplate for more heat. Winters here in Erie are Bbrrr cold. ..Sorry for the long intro, but anxious to learn from all!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

thats some GREAT info  AND into.............BUT you must remeber q-view........we LOVE pics..........how bout some pics of that smoker your dad built

welcome


d8de


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom, I'm a short ride down interstare 79 from you. You found the best place on the web for smokin stuff. Any questions you have can be answered by someone on here. This site is full of super knowledgeable folks willing to help out.

I'm glad to see another pennsylvanian join SMF


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! You are going to love it here. I'd like to see a pic of that old smoker when you get a chance


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

I am also curious what that smoker looks like.


----------



## coach tom (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank's to all for the warm replies!
I will take some pic's tomorrow. Duh...how do I put them on the site?? Thank's


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 11, 2007)

*Welcome from Montana, I had a hard time with pictures. Try this with the photobucket site. It works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
*When you up load your picture to photo bucket from your computer you should have several options below it, click on the IMG code line which will automatically copy the link for you. now go to your post and right click in the body of your post and hit paste. that will show up as a link while you are typing the message to post, but, that should show the picture in the posted message. *
*when up loading pictures to photo bucket:*
*resizing them: when I want a decent sized picture, click edit, click the next to the biggest size, it is, message board, 640X480. when I move pictures from my computer to photo bucket, I think that I highlighted the picture, or clicked on it, then click Options and click message board, do this after I have moved them to the browse boxes. *
*to post multiple pictures, there is a is small icon above the SMF logo. It says, multiple tabs, click it, and then click which ever tab you need to go to, it would either be, the photo bucket site, or the smoking meat forum site. Just switch back and forth until you get all of your photos transferred to your post.*
*I always start my post then downsize the SMF site, I then open up the photo bucket site, and proceeds with the above directions, then I go to the multiple tabs button to get back to the SMF site. *


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Tom -

As you've already noticed folks are always willing to help here and make you feel at home. If you have any questions just post them and we'll be there shortly to answer them. Enjoy!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like you have some good smokers can't wait to see the pics
God Luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## meowey (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 12, 2007)

welcome to smf. looking forward to you smoking adventures.


----------



## scotty (Oct 12, 2007)

welcome

 and im dying to see what the  doghouse looks like also


----------



## Dutch (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Tom looking forward to seeing you in the forums.

Enjoy!!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Coach Tom. You are the second Coach Tom I've met, the first one is a tennis coach.

Lots of nice folks here and tons of good information.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Coach Tom!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Glad to have you aboard!...You're gonna love it here!...


Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tom, you're gonna love it here! Can't wait to see some pix of your smokers, and maybe some pix of the locomotives you build... I love trains!


----------



## billbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome! The dog house description is very tantalizing!


----------



## coach tom (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi to all and again many thanks for the warm welcome. Jeff's 5 day e-coarse got me off and running here. Being new I just want to keep quite, ask q's to learn more. 
Pictures of the "Dog House" smoker will be forthcomming", just registered at photobucket. I'm a little slow sometimes. hahaha


----------



## pescadero (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice to have you on board, Tom.  Those Luhr Jensens still work good.  I have a couple.  The Little Chief is about the best thing I have found for Salmon.  Holds a  nice 140F-150F.  But then, I like to go low & slow, as they say.  Especially for fish.  Am converting the other to 'cold smoking'.

I know that you will enjoy yourself here.

Skip


----------



## wilson (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome,
Always glad to see another PA Smoker on board. I have a feeling you and I work for the same people, just different divisions. I can't wait to see the pictures of your Dad's old smoker.
Ron


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*


----------

